# what food brand do you use for your puppies



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi tomorrow im going to switch my her food and i want to know what brand is better right now i been feeding her with royal canin and science diet 
I was thinking to start feeding her with wellness and natural balance 
what do you think ?
thank you


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm no expert but I'm using Innova Evo small bites.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I think a lot of people on here feed NB ... I feed Orijen 6 Fish to Poppy.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use Acana Grasslands. 

I've never used NB or Wellness but a lot of others do here- and there a quite a few posts on both of these brands.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I feed Prairie and use it for my adults and puppies. I don't seem to have a lot of tear staining on it so I' don't want to switch it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would recommend Acana Pacifica or Orijen 6 Fresh Fish (although Orijen may be a bit too rich for your puppy).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa both had "poo issues" with anything containing poultry so we are on NB sweet potato and venison and have been doing the "happy poopy dance" ever since we switched.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feed Innova small bites kibble (free feed)

And Merrick's Turducken canned food (for dinner)


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I feed Nutro Ultra wet and dry


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I home cook but always leave out kibble. Either - Acana, Evo, TOTW, Orijen, Innova or Prairie they are all high end kibble.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert when it comes to feeding Bailey but from what I've been told a raw diet is excellent so he gets Nature's Variety Raw Medallions (Lamb, Venison or Rabbit).


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I am in the middle of switching over from wellness to diamond naturals small bites for puppies. I also homecook a few times a week hamburger and rice or chicken and rice but my vet told me to stop until Halle hits 6 months. She has never had home cooking, just Tessa.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe has been kibble fed since the first day we got her

Life's Abundance Premium Natural Health Food for Dogs


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I home cook 98% of Nikki's meals. 

Once in a while I give Nikki Acana Pacifica kibble, or Paw Naturaw raw bison just for variety.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I home cook 98% of Nikki's meals.
> 
> Once in a while I give Nikki Acana Pacifica kibble, or Paw Naturaw raw bison just for variety.


Suzan how do you like Paw Naturaw? They were one of the exhibitors at the Expo and their product looked interesting.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Suzan how do you like Paw Naturaw? They were one of the exhibitors at the Expo and their product looked interesting.


I've only tried the bison, but it is very good quality. Tami (tamizami) uses it, too.

Nikki is not crazy about it, but she eats it. (Lately she wants all of her food served warm. I can't really heat the Pawnaturaw bison as it would destroy its the vitamins.)


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I've only tried the bison, but it is very good quality. Tami (tamizami) uses it, too.
> 
> Nikki is not crazy about it, but she eats it. (Lately she wants all of her food served warm. I can't really heat the Pawnaturaw bison as it would destroy its the vitamins.)


Susan, my malt likes her food warm too. The vet advised me today to give her plain bolied rice cause of her diahhrea due to her uti antibiotics. What does a typical meal consist of for sweet Nikki?

I feed Vanilla Acana kibble and just started Merrick canned food.


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

I was feeding my baby Royal Canin but because of the beet I changed to Orijin and mix it with California Natural.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I was feeding NB duck and potato for a year, and then we switched to Wellness Small Breed mix.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> Susan, my malt likes her food warm too. The vet advised me today to give her plain bolied rice cause of her diahhrea due to her uti antibiotics. What does a typical meal consist of for sweet Nikki?
> 
> I feed Vanilla Acana kibble and just started Merrick canned food.


Nikki's food recipe is posted here, post#142. I edited it because I recently made some adjustments.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...-please-post-what-you-feed-4.html#post1762509


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I feed Lucy (toy poodle) cooked boneless skinless chicken breasts and brown rice with vegetables (usually brocoli) added. I feed Preston evo small bites because I don't want to homecook after Lucy passes.


----------

